# The Castle



## Count Vlad (Dec 24, 2018)

This neo classical piece is about letting your mind play tricks on you. Imagine an ogre chasing you through a castle. The ogre stomps along BOOM BOOM BOOM and chases you up a flight of stairs. But you look down and see a sublime vision of beauty in the heart of the castle. Then it's back to being chased by the ogre.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like it! I get the medieval feel you are going for, but I'm not sure there is ever a moment of pure bliss that you mentioned in the OP.


----------

